# Taking lime off of vinyl siding



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

Weather is warming up. Thinking about outdoor projects. Here's one I could use expert advice:

Have a few spots on the house where the sprinklers were spraying a small section of siding. Being on a well, this left a yellowish residue (well water is not high in iron in our area, just the other goodies).

Looking for recommendations to get rid of the yellowish color. I've tried straight bleach (fortunately spot is over the driveway - so no plants were injured in the experiment) - no go. 

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

CLR and a Scotch-Brite pad.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

You might try some Crud Cutter, sold at my Ace and Do It center. Probably at Home Depot also. I was grouting ceramic tile and used it to clean the residue from the grout before I sealed it. Frigging amazed me! bucket of water and a rag, spray Cutter and wipe. Keep a bottle under the sink, or try to the Wife keeps useing it up.:help:


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Lime deposits resemble a whitish chalk like substance. I would imagine you have what is known has hard water deposits that have built up over the years. I was a water plant operator for six years. A cleaner such as crud cutter or iron out will work. I would also use a scrub brush or push broom to work the cleaner in. Anything else will scratch the surface of your siding and will allow the deposits to adhere even stronger in the years to come. After you clean the area, I would suggest applying a water repellent such as rain X or similar product that will not discolor the siding. This will make the deposits less likely to stick in the first place!


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

WeimsRus said:


> You might try some Crud Cutter, sold at my Ace and Do It center. Probably at Home Depot also. I was grouting ceramic tile and used it to clean the residue from the grout before I sealed it. Frigging amazed me! bucket of water and a rag, spray Cutter and wipe. Keep a bottle under the sink, or try to the Wife keeps useing it up.:help:


 
Just a follow up (realize the thread is old). Krud Cutter worked great. Took the deposits right off. Thands for the advice.


----------

